# Irssi and proxy



## k1piee (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi,

I've compiled irc/irssi with proxy support and I've ran these commands:


```
/LOAD proxy
/SET irssiproxy_password mysecret
/SET irssiproxy_ports MyIRCNET=2778
```

However it doesn't seem like it even starts to listen on that port at all. I can't connect or anything to it. The ports are open in the firewall and I've even tried to connect from the server itself and I just get connection refused. Am I missing something here?

I ran [CMD="sockstat"]-4 -l[/CMD] and it doesn't show port 2778 at all.


----------

